# Jacksonville Mutt March!! Golden Retriever Group!!



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

That's pretty cool. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Jacksonville FL H.S. Mutt Walk*

Sounds like fun, great fundraiser for the H.S.

Best of luck to all, hope you raise lots of money. 

Here's a link to their website for more information:

Mutt March












Join JHS for Mutt March 2014 Pet Walk & Festival. We will have a pet walk for you and your furry friends, followed by a pet festival with pet-friendly vendors, family-fun zone, a silent auction, pet adoptions & music.

To register yourself or to create a team visit our registration page here.

Share with your friends! Download and print the Mutt March 2014 flyer to put in your favorite business.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you for that. I actually found out about it from meetup.com so I didn't have any official link besides the one that they sent me to register for it I think it would be a lot of fun and hopefully we can incorporate something like this with our local humane society also

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

